
Checked C from Microsoft Research - adamnemecek
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/checkedc/
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11899925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11899925).

------
colejohnson66
Github discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11899925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11899925)

~~~
rck404
StackOverflowException. Call heap size exceeded.

~~~
Illniyar
Maybe the new checked C can protect against infinite loops too ;)

~~~
kbart
Why? Infinite loops in C are by design and have many uses: threads waiting for
signals, polling, events processing etc.

~~~
patresi
It's a joke :)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halting_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halting_problem)

~~~
JD557
Actually, Microsoft Research has another project to prove program termination:
[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/projects/t2/](http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/t2/)

Obviously this cannot work on all programs, but it's nice that they tried to
do their best.

